# Midwest Division Predictions



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

1) Dallas (58-24)* (1 game better)
2) San Antonio (52-30)* (6 games worse)
3) Houston (48-34)* (20 games better)
4) Minnesota (44-38)* (6 games worse)
5) Utah (40-42) (4 games worse)
6) Memphis (28-54) (5 games better)
7) Denver (17-65) (10 games worse)

* = Playoffs


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Here is mine -
1.Dallas*
2.San Antonio*
3.Minnesota* 
4.Memphis*
5.Houston
6.Utah
7.Denver

* = Playoffs


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Dallas (55-27)
2. San Antonio (50-32)
3. Houston (48-34)
4. Utah (45-37)
5. Minnesota (43-39)
6. Memphis ( 38-44)
7. Denver (20-62)

Utah, Minnesota, and Memphis can all be interchanged....if Donyell Marshall leaves Utah, then they won't be 4......I put Minny at 5 cause of Billups leaving, I just dont think their team is that good.....


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Memphis will suprise alot of people. Last year we had more injuries than any other team in the NBA. Our starting SG was out for the whole year along with our starting C. Battier, Swift, and J-Will were all injured for at least 10 games. Next year -

PG - Jason Williams/Brevin Knight
SG - Micheal Dickerson(Is better than you remember)/ Battier
SF - Battier/Gooden
PF - Gasol/Gooden/Swift
C - Wright/Gasol


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

yeah, I love Memphis, and I think they will make the playoffs in a few years.....but our division is too good. I predicted them to win 38 games, that's pretty good, dont ya think? They, like Houston, have a VERY young nucleus and will be good in a few years....

You also forgot about Wesley Person, he can contribute.....I think they should trade Swift and Dickerson(as much as I love the guy) for a better SG, then they'd be set....


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I agree, the Memphis papers have already said Swift will be traded.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's my Midwest predictions....

Dallas (58-24)*
San Antonio (56-26)*
Minnesota (50-32)*
Utah (43-39)*
Houston (42-40)
Memphis (27-55)
Denver (14-68)

Teams with an (*) next to their record are the teams that I think will make the Playoffs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Spartanfan2003 *
> Memphis will suprise alot of people. Last year we had more injuries than any other team in the NBA. Our starting SG was out for the whole year along with our starting C. Battier, Swift, and J-Will were all injured for at least 10 games. Next year -
> 
> PG - Jason Williams/Brevin Knight
> ...


That lineup isn't even close to making the Playoffs.:no:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

X Factor: why? That team has several good players, including Gasol who will be a star....Battier, JWill, Dickerson, Wright, Gooden are all decent at worst.....


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Memphis will win around 30 games. I don't think their lineup has chemistry. Their top 3 players are all forwards and all 2nd year and 1st year players. There's no way a team like that can make the playoffs.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

i think 45+ wins for the rockets is a little over-ambitious even for a diehard rocket fan. look for them to improve to a 30-35 win team and in contention for the playoffs the year after.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Brick *
> i think 45+ wins for the rockets is a little over-ambitious even for a diehard rocket fan. look for them to improve to a 30-35 win team and in contention for the playoffs the year after.


so you're saying they'll improve by a whole 2-7 games over last year? If everyone stays healthy, they will win at least 40....Heck, we won 28 last year with our general out(we won what, like 2 games while he was out), our starting PF AND starting SF out for the year.....


----------



## Copilot (Aug 26, 2002)

Dallas 
Houston
San Antonio 
Minnesota
Utah
Memphis 
DenveR



By years end they will be saying Houston is the Dynasty in
b-ball

laugh if you will but the play is the proof


----------

